# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  ممكن cle reseau alcatel one toch 308

## rasko

السلام عليكم 
الهاتف  كان شغال عادي فجأة طلب مني كلي ريزو
ممكن cle reseau alcatel one toch 308
اميل 860349010038016..وشكرا مسبقا

----------

